# Program for Bionic claims to upgrade LTE?



## TerrorTodd (Dec 22, 2011)

Any truth to this?

##PROGRAM
000000
MOBIL P_REV 9

Supposedly reported on various forums, that this mobile protocol revision allows for [improved?] voice/data at the same time over LTE.

Any truth / benefit to doing this??


----------

